# Presidential Candidate - Who's yours?



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/OTUS/fullpage?id=15177995

^ Match-O-Matic website. It asks some questions, then ranks 3 candidates based on your responses.

Mine were:

1. Ron Paul

2. Michelle Bauchman

3. Rick Perry

(for the record, I don't plan on voting for any of those 3)

I found this interesting, so made the thread. Please don't turn this into a full blown FLAMING thread, or I will move it to the political forum.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Match-o-matic results for me

1. Barrack Obama

2. Ron Paul

3. Jon Huntsman

I have no clue who jon huntsman is.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2011)

1) Rick Perry

2) Barack Obama

3) Michelle Bachman

I must be a schizo.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm voting for Kodos.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's an interesting mix:

1) Barack Obama

2) Newt Gingrich

3) Rick Perry


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine:

1) Barrack Obama

2) Ron Paul

3) Mitt Romney


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

When it shows which answer belongs to which candidate, it shows me as financially conservative and socially liberal. Not surprised really...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine:

Ron Paul

Newt Gingrich

Rick Perry


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 19, 2011)

Ron Paul

Michelle Bachmann

Rick Perry

If I had to guess, I'd say that it was Paul by a landslide, and very little of the other two.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 19, 2011)

Romney

Obama

Huntsman

I'm not surprised.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Obama

2. Bachman

3. Perry


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Ron Paul

2. Michelle Bauchman

3. Rick Perry

interesting, but I found a few questions where I could care less about... and it was 4, 3, 3 for what each person was


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Rick Perry

2. Michelle Bachmann

3. Ron Paul


----------



## envirotex (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Ron Paul

2. Newt Gingrich

3. Michele Bachmann


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bachmann

Perry

Gingrich

Wouldn't even consider the first two, so I guess my choice is rather limited....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ron Paul
> 
> Michelle Bachmann
> 
> ...


At the conclusion of the quiz, there's a graphic at the top of the page that shows which representatives belong to each of your responses (at least the top 3).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2011)

So many of those questions I would have chose more than one answer, didn't care, or what I would advocate isn't an answer.

And Cthulhu wasn't listed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 19, 2011)

Obama (6)

Perry (3)

Gingrich (2)


----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Perry

2. Paul

3. Gingrich

3 checks for each of them.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Spaghetti Monster

2.Cthulhu

3. Dleg

Just kidding

1. Obama

2. Huntsman

3. Perry


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> 1. Spaghetti Monster
> 
> 2.Cthulhu
> 
> 3. Dleg


Probably better choices than _anyone_ running in 2012.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 19, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Paul
> ...


So there is. I was 7 for Paul, 4 for Bachmann, and 3 for Perry. 1 was shared between Bachmann and Perry and 1 was shared between all 3.


----------



## goodal (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Gingrich

2. Bachmann

3. Perry

I would hold my nose on Gingrich, Bachmann wont be in 1 month from now and I dont think America is ready for another TX president. I do, however, wish Santorum could get elected and he would get my vote. I'm afraid he, Paul and Huntsman are all in the third or forth teir however.


----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


>


So what you're saying is that we should cut all defense spending?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2011)

:appl:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be honest... I had to just google that to figure out what you were talking about


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2011)

Supe said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well played sir.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> I will be honest... I had to just google that to figure out what you were talking about


Ditto on that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 20, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I will be honest... I had to just google that to figure out what you were talking about
> ...


lusone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


Haha, awesome. It's time we go on the offensive! Or you know, something.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 20, 2011)

1. Obama

2. Huntsman

3. Bachman

An odder 3 you might not ever see.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2011)

To those with Obama at or near the top, would you really vote for him?

Tin foil hat time - is ABC trying to get people to believe their views are in line with the president's?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Tin foil hat time - is ABC trying to get people to believe their views are in line with the president's?


Tin foil hat my ass. Fox News pundits, Iowa's governor and writers for Politico are outright telling people to ignore it if Ron Paul wins the Iowa primary. WTF? Who are they to tell people who is a viable candidate? If Ron Paul has the ability to carry a primary, why couldn't he win the nomination and presidency?

Source: http://www.infowars.com/iowa-governor-if-ron-paul-wins-ignore-it-and-look-at-who-finishes-second/


----------



## Mempho (Dec 21, 2011)

Ron Paul. All the other candidates are a really bad joke. And the joke is on us.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 21, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> To those with Obama at or near the top, would you really vote for him?


I have no idea at this time. It depends on how bad the other candidates are. And that could be saying a lot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I pencil in "none of the above" when I vote next November?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> To those with Obama at or near the top, would you really vote for him?
> 
> Tin foil hat time - is ABC trying to get people to believe their views are in line with the president's?


depends on what the choices are from the republicans. although in IL elections are messed up seeing as our governor only won 2-3 counties out of the 107 in the state and still won by sheer population of Chicago.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Can I pencil in "none of the above" when I vote next November?


Richard Pryor isn't even running.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 21, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > To those with Obama at or near the top, would you really vote for him?
> ...


lusone:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm writing myself in on the ballot.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2011)

These were mine also:

1. Ron Paul

2. Michelle Bauchman

3. Rick Perry


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Tin foil hat time - is ABC trying to get people to believe their views are in line with the president's?


I would hope they no one would choose their candidate based on this simplistic "tool". My biggest gripe is that it weighs all the topics it presents equally, which isn't how a person is likely to make their decision in real life, which leads me to my point on your second question...



Master slacker said:


> To those with Obama at or near the top, would you really vote for him?


Obama is near the top of my list using this tool simply because my views align best with Obama's on the "Hot Topic's" items that are presented here (which comprise 4 of the 11 questions). Since this tool weighs all the categories equally, I have a large portion of my selections match Obama's even though i don't agree with him on any of what I feel are the more important topics of the economy, health care, and national security. For those topics my views match up with several of the other candidates, but don't really gravitate towards one in particular. Thus, by default, this site says I should vote for Obama, even though I'm not likely to.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2011)

Hypothetically, if it were between Obama and Mitt Romney, who would you vote for right now?

OBAMA - 0

ROMNEY - 1

(Copy that above, change it to add your vote and paste)


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Tin foil hat time - is ABC trying to get people to believe their views are in line with the president's?
> ...


Who's to say the young, hip, social-media, Kool-Aid drinkers of "hope" and "change" who voted him in the office in the first place wouldn't see this quiz as the soothsayer of voting? This is the reason behind the posing of my questions.

_Hmmm... my views match those of the president. I guess I'll vote for him._

Is that an unreasonable thought of what may happen?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Who's to say the young, hip, social-media, Kool-Aid drinkers of "hope" and "change" who voted him in the office in the first place wouldn't see this quiz as the soothsayer of voting? This is the reason behind the posing of my questions.
> 
> _Hmmm... my views match those of the president. I guess I'll vote for him._
> 
> Is that an unreasonable thought of what may happen?


I'm not saying that won't happen, I just _hope_ it won't.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, I don't see the views of those people _changing_ any time soon.


----------



## goodal (Dec 22, 2011)

Obama - 0

Romney - 2

(crossing fingers it wont be Romney)


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2011)

Obama - 0

Dleg - 1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 22, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Obama - 0
> 
> Dleg - 1000


----------



## envirotex (Dec 22, 2011)

Dleg said:


> I'm writing myself in on the ballot.


thank goodness

Dleg 2012.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 22, 2011)

my thing is a lot of my views don't align with either party for the most part... I usually get indecisve and throw my hands up fed up


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 23, 2011)

badal said:


> (crossing fingers it wont be Romney)


Obama - 0

Romney - 3

Crossing my fingers it WILL be Romney, otherwise I have no clue what I'll do. I'd much rather vote dleg, though.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 23, 2011)

Will the Republican party rally around Romney?


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2011)

Sure hope so. I think he's probably the only person in the running right now on the Republican side who isn't extremely polarizing to general public. If they stand any chance of taking the next election, it needs to be someone who can take independents/swing voters by not scaring them away with sheer kookiness.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 23, 2011)

The part I find most annoying about any of these elections is the fact that despite who's running, it's about which PARTY is winning. The Republicans don't give a shit who their "face guy" is as long as they can put the ® next to the office's name (same is true for the D's).

Does anyone ever see an election in the near future where we as Americans will truly vote for the better candidate instead of the "lesser of two evils"?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Does anyone ever see an election in the near future where we as Americans will truly vote for the better candidate instead of the "lesser of two evils"?


No. You're voting for politicians. It's like asking if someone will breathe after they've been dead for 83 years.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 26, 2011)

DLEG People, The President.


----------



## benbo (Dec 26, 2011)

Given the choice between Obama and Dleg, I'd also tip my support to Dleg. I didn't know he was even running, but given what's happened this year, he has about as good a chance as anyone to lead the Republican field.

.


----------



## humner (Dec 29, 2011)

Santorum

Romney

Bachman


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Paul

2. Gigrich

3. Perry

This was very iInteresting because while I feel that that some of the questions were worded badly so that choices common to many people I know were not available, the results matched up with me pretty well except for Gingrich, who would be my 2nd to last choice before Romney.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 29, 2011)

Your top candidate match is Barack Obama!

Mitt Romney and Jon Huntsman were runner-ups.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 29, 2011)

Judging by several of the results, I would venture a guess that most of us are fairly socially liberal and financially conservative. We let people be who they want to be as long as it isn't funded by OUR paychecks...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 13, 2012)

Paul

Romney

Obama

I'm not sure who Obama is, but I certainly won't be voting for him if he makes it through the primaries.


----------



## ElCid03 (Feb 14, 2012)

DLEG Forever.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 14, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Judging by several of the results, I would venture a guess that most of us are fairly socially liberal and financially conservative. We let people be who they want to be as long as it isn't funded by OUR paychecks...


I'm not sure which social bucket describes me. In my own life, I'm very conservative. However, I have no wish to impose my views on others or restrict their actions based on my personal philosophy. I don't view refusing to subsidize something as restricting that behavior. I pretty much comes down to do whatever you want so long as it doesn't cause me injury and I don't have to finance it for you.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 14, 2012)

vicks nyquil liquicaps

sugar free RedBull

The Hairy Potter series


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 14, 2012)

^I'd vote for Vicks Nyquil Liquicaps. At least they'll knock you out, so you don't have to pay attention to the goings-on.


----------



## humner (Feb 15, 2012)

humner said:


> Santorum
> 
> Romney
> 
> Bachman


Two of mine are still in the running and I would not be surprised that if Santorum took the GOP nomination, that he would take one of the other two as his running mate.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 17, 2012)

^Endorsed by Captain Worley!


----------

